# tuna fishing



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

went out sat night oncharter caught blackfin that night. The next morning trolled around petronius caught 3 yellow fin the bigest was about 70#. After that caught some ajs the bigest was 50.Then we went to natrual bottom east of the 252 rigs and caught scamp and bliners.Does anyone no thecoordinates of this live bottom. Will post pics in a few days


----------



## REEL FEISTY (Oct 17, 2007)

The unocal platform (sunken cutoff rig)is about 4 miles due east of the 252. The # for it is 29-21.750

87-48.330


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

I know I have said it before, but damn that is a good lookin boat Reel Feisty


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

what did yall catch the yellow fins on??? We are going to try to go this sat night. Thanks

wes


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Sounds great Chris, If you run out of freezer space let me know :letsdrink


----------

